# DNB Exam



## Rajesh Saagar

Please provide details about the DNB exam. How to apply? Give tips for preparing?


----------



## PG_aspirant

DNB CET is commonly known as Diplomate National Board Centralized Test. DNB CET is conducted by the NBE. The DNB-CET examination is conducted for the students who want to take admission into various post graduate courses in modern medicines under NBE. It is a computer based exam held twice a year. The first session is in January and the second session is in the month of July. This exam is based on the syllabus prescribed by Graduate Medical Education Regulations with approval from Medical Council of India. Exam consists of the subjects covered during MBBS and the examination paper consists of multiple choice questions. As this exam will have multiple choice questions, it is mandatory to practice online mock test and question papers to familiarize with the computer based testing format of DNB-CET. Taking online mock test will help you to do a self assessment of your performance level and work on the areas you are lagging behind in. Elsevier is one of the leading medical publisher and has launched a preparation tool – MyPGMEE, by leading authors like Dr. Mudit Khanna, Dr. P.L. Dhingra, Dr. U Satyanarayana, Dr.Sushanta Bhanja and Dr. Rajeev Kumar. Join this for better understanding and preparation. Hope u find this information helpful. All the best!!:thumbsup:


----------

